
Warhol’s Bleak Prophecy - well_i_never
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/01/andy-warhol-pop-art-whitney/576412/
======
kirsebaer
Not mentioned at all in this article: Warhol was a devoted Catholic his entire
life.

"He attended Mass almost daily. Other days he would just slip into St Vincent
Ferrer on Lexington Avenue, drop into the back pew and pray. He spent his
Thanksgivings, Christmases and Easters volunteering at a soup kitchen, and
befriended the homeless and poor whom he served. He put his nephew through
seminary. Though openly gay, he endeavoured to remain celibate throughout his
life."

At Warhol's funeral a friend spoke of Warhol’s “secret piety”, which
“inevitably changes our perception of an artist who fooled the world into
believing his only obsessions were money, fame and glamour, and that he was
cool to the point of callousness. Never take Andy at face value.”

[https://catholicherald.co.uk/issues/february-9th-2018/andy-w...](https://catholicherald.co.uk/issues/february-9th-2018/andy-
warhols-devotion-was-almost-surreal/)

~~~
wisdomoftheages
This is only partially true; he was devoutly Catholic, but he also had
numerous male sexual partners.

~~~
scottlocklin
Mel Gibson cheated on his wife. Still pretty Catholic!

~~~
wisdomoftheages
No doubt he was an extremely serious and devout Catholic. That's why I want to
push back against 'catholicherald' propaganda that being a good Catholic
requires you to either heterosexual or celibate.

~~~
scottlocklin
IMO it is a peculiar sort of Americanization that Catholic = Catholic Saint.

------
technobabble
Did anybody else get a "looks like you are offline" error message when trying
to access the article?

------
kaycebasques
What’s a good introduction to Warhol?

~~~
zachrose
Look around for an exhibition of his work. It can make a big difference to see
his prints and paintings at full size and in person. Also, he made so many
different kinds of work that are so different than the iconic images that he’s
most known for. (Silver Clouds is a personal fav.)

------
mirimir
tl;dr - "Neoliberalism is simply Warholism as a theory of governance."

But do read it. Searching for "prophecy" will bring no joy.

